# Girl don't want a G8 looking GTO HELP!!!!



## a6.0luckyone (Mar 22, 2012)

Im looking for holden monaro Bumper and Hood, If I don't find what I want he is going to put some G8 looking stuff on EEEK. I really love my sexy and cried for days. And really if I could fix her clips we would be set so if any advice on that would be greatly appreciated. 06 6.0


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

uh, wut? JHP sells em.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

English?


----------

